# Who is your fave premium Wordpress studio?



## raindog308 (Jan 17, 2016)

I've looked at:


- Elegant Themes (long time subscriber, they seem to be all Divi all the time these days)


- StudioPress (have heard mixed reviews of genesis)


There's also ThemeForest, MojoThemes, etc but I'd prefer a studio that provides support rather than a large market where you never hear from the dev again.


----------



## layeronline (Jan 18, 2016)

I like Elegant Themes


----------



## sv01 (Jan 18, 2016)

Schema from mythemeshop and Divi from elegant themes



raindog308 said:


> There's also ThemeForest, MojoThemes, etc but I'd prefer a studio that provides support rather than a large market *where you never hear from the dev again*.



+10000


----------



## shapehost (Feb 23, 2016)

Divi is probably the best theme out there. You can do so many things with it, it is amazing!


----------



## layeronline (Mar 15, 2016)

I like elegant themes.


----------



## Paulius777 (Mar 31, 2016)

Elegant themes are the best. A pixel-perfect eye for detail and a high standard for aesthetic excellence. Websites look simple, beautiful and professional.


----------



## kevinsimmons (Apr 2, 2016)

Elegant Themes is fav.


----------



## kevinsimmons (Apr 2, 2016)

Elegant Themes is my fav.


----------



## meganadz (Jan 2, 2017)

Elegant Themes is the best and my favorite too


----------



## Localnode (Jan 4, 2017)

Elegant Themes and Rocket Theme are my favourites.


----------



## AdvanceSolution (Jan 4, 2017)

Genesis Studio press  Framework is best word press theme with lot of seo optimized theme


----------



## ctrlswitches (Jul 27, 2017)

AccessPress Lite and Klean are also the best used wordpress themes.


----------

